
Show HN: Noteb.com – Find your perfect laptop - starchaser
https://noteb.com
======
starchaser
After years of hard work, it is finally done! Noteb.com is a search engine and
online database that can help you find your perfect notebook. Thanks for
sharing it. I will be watching this thread for comments and feedback.

------
oile
This is unbelievable for any notebook lover! Thank you so much!

